# ...bin neu hier...



## atreus36 (14 Okt. 2011)

servus beinander,
ich wollt mich nur mal kurz vorstellen, ich heisse im richtigen leben christian, bin mittlerweile 38 und wohne im süden deutschlands.
ich stehe total auf beine und füsse, und hoffe hier meinen horizont noch etwas erweitern zu können.
vielleicht hat ja der/die eine oder andere mal lust ein bissl zu schreiben..
ich wünsche noch allen viel spass am board!

Christian


----------



## beachkini (14 Okt. 2011)

hi,
danke für deine vorstellung und herzlich willkommen


----------



## Padderson (14 Okt. 2011)

Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (14 Okt. 2011)

ich kann ja mit füßen nichts anfangen, aber wie sagt man so schön, jedem das seine.

fühl dich herzlich willkommen und viel spaß beim suchen, finden und stöbern.

hier gleich mal was zum anfang


----------



## General (14 Okt. 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Okt. 2011)

willkommen und viel Spaß


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Okt. 2011)

Katzun schrieb:


> ich kann ja mit füßen nichts anfangen, aber wie sagt man so schön, jedem das seine.
> 
> fühl dich herzlich willkommen und viel spaß beim suchen, finden und stöbern.
> 
> hier gleich mal was zum anfang



iieh...und das vorm Frühstück


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Okt. 2011)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> iieh...und das vorm Frühstück



bääääääähhhh :kotz:


----------

